
The Fountainhead and Software Engineering - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/the-fountainhead-and-software-engineering-d991b269af2e
======
bediger4000
Besides being a ridiculous article, this is a double duplicate:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17788546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17788546)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16893214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16893214)

